# collar or harness



## ricoandlola (May 9, 2004)

Do you use a harness or collar?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I always used to use a collar but a few days ago i put ozzy on his collar and when i pulled him into the house i must of pulled too hard - bad mommy- and he started making the most awful noise and I didnt know what to do I was just pannicking and saying - oh please stop - Im a bloody nurse for gods sake I deal with emergencies every day but my mind went blank, later on when he had stopped I put it down to the collar so now I am just going to wear a collar for show and a harness to walk him.

do you make all those collars and leads they are so cool- do you ship to the uk :wave:


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Puck wears a red-leather spiked collar for his tag at all times, in case he manages to escape or something, but I (nearly) always use a harness for walking him.

Not only does it keep him from putting too much pressure on his neck when he pulls, it saved his life from a big dog because I had to pick him up with his leash with it once. Not something to do too often on purpose, but it can be done in a pinch.

I would simply use the harness, but I haven't found one with a good place for a tag...and it seems like it would be uncomfortable to wear all the time.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I believe a harness is so much better than a collar for little dogs like chihuahuas.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

I agree harned is deffinetly better for walking as aswell as not risking hurting your chis throat you can also safely pick your dog up when its wearing a harness incase of a bigger dog making a run for it.
mia
x


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

*neither*

I dont do collars cause of their delicate throats. I never did a harness. I carry them when we go away or put them in a tote. I have a fenced yard so they run there.


----------



## ricoandlola (May 9, 2004)

ozzys mom- are you talking about my website??? I dont remember posting it anywhere except my profile.

If you are - I think I can ship to the uk- I would need to find out about shipping. My website is not fully functional yet. There is one page on the site that I am thinking about taking off- I think it is the page with the most harnesses. The manufacturer is slow with their communication.

There are still more collars that I need to add. 

I do not make anything on the site yet. I am in the process of making doggie tshrits and beds. I am going to have a line of human/dog matching shirts that are "modern", birthday shirts for dogs, and saying shirts for dogs. 

I am also going to have beds. I designed a few. I am actually going to the seamstress today so you will see them soon.

Sorry if you were not talking about my website and I overloaded you with info!


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow, I want to try out one of those step-in harnesses. That looks like it would be even better on Puck's neck than the wrap-around I have.


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

I use a harness on Mindy.
Montana hates it so I use a collar on him, but I do like the harness much better for Chis.


----------



## ricoandlola (May 9, 2004)

the step in harness are great! there is only 1 clip.It is so fast and easy. 
Rico and lola both have one in black.

The harness also rides low on the collar bone so it does not go directly on the neck.

There are also double clip harnesses. Rico and lola have one of these too! These are really nice because there are more colors. 1 leg goes through and it clips on! Do do not have to slip it over thier head and adjust.

The regular harnesses were too much of a pain for me!

I love the two types that I offer- they make life so easy! Rico and lola like it too. They raise thier paws when thier arms need to go in! They know the routine!


----------



## ricoandlola (May 9, 2004)

*Re: neither*



 chimama said:


> I dont do collars cause of their delicate throats. I never did a harness. I carry them when we go away or put them in a tote. I have a fenced yard so they run there.


What do you do when you are out? dont they ever need to use the bathroom? How do you manage that???


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yes rico and lola I was going through the member list looking for mhy name to change my avatar (which I cant do) an then I started been nosey and looking at the websites people had as it says www next to your name and I saw yours and i just thought that the harnesses and collars are lovely because you do so many colours , I will definately look into getting ozzy a bed when you do those................good look with it , it is a great site


----------



## ricoandlola (May 9, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> good look with it , it is a great site


 Thanks! I will let you know when it is up and running! Soon!!! I hope :? :? :? :?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I use several different harness's for the girls, i have a couple of step ins for the tiny two, Sully has one with a collar and padded under legs but it doesnt pull on the throat, and recently i have made them different coloured faux leopard etc ones which look like little jackets, ive had lots of people admire them, being girls i can do bling bling!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

*harness/collar*

I never really have taken them for a long trip or anything. Mine are paper trained so i guess i would just put papers in a kennel and take in the back with me.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Kemo wears a collar for ID purposes and a harness to go outside but even with a harness he can pull too hard and he makes that sound. Their trachea collapse....that really bothers me about the breed, his reverse sneezes and the collapsed trachea....very scary sometimes. You are suppose to cover their noses and then they should open their mouths which helps it go back but Kemo would just rather suffocate he wont open his mouth! dumb pupper


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

I like the sound of "step in hanesses" ...where can I get those????[b][/b]


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Their trachea collapse....that really bothers me about the breed, his reverse sneezes and the collapsed trachea....very scary sometimes. You are suppose to cover their noses and then they should open their mouths which helps it go back but Kemo would just rather suffocate he wont open his mouth! dumb pupper [/quote] .........When my girls do this choking the best way to stop them is to gently rub where the adams apple would be on their throats and talk calmley to them, this works well as they calm down and breath properly.


----------



## ricoandlola (May 9, 2004)

I will have them on my website shortly. They are about 14.00. Let me know what color you would like.

3/8” Deluxe Adjustable Teacup Harness, 8” - 11”

These are smaller than the ones they sell at the store. 
black, blue, red, forest green, pink, purple, kelly green.

I can get it for you sooner.pm if you want me to get it for you. I can send you payment info!


----------



## ricoandlola (May 9, 2004)

3/8” Extra Small Deluxe Adj. Harness, 11” - 16” is also avaliable. what size would you need?


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

When will your site be ready to ship? I will order a step-in harness (in red, Puck's theme). I like burgundy better, but it's harder to find and I much prefer matching!!


----------



## ricoandlola (May 9, 2004)

some items are ready to ship- I just need to figure out shipping! what size red would you need. I posted the two sizes above.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I've used both and I like the harness; however, I had Zeus' harness on him and when I took it off to give him a bath I noticed it made the hair around the harness very course. It wasn't tight by any means (could put 2 fingers under it). Now, I don't have anything on him until I can figure something out. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow, Puck has grown. He's about 12 inches neck to tail and is measuring 12 inches around.

I guess that means I'd need an 11'-16' in red.


----------



## ricoandlola (May 9, 2004)

I just measured rico and lola. Lola is about 12.5 around and rico is a bit under 12. They both fit in the teacup harness. He is just at the end of the expansion. Rico is a skinny dog. If your dog is bigger i would go bigger. I can always exchange it, but you would need to send it back. think about it.


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

I really would be interested in those collars too.
Both my babies are 5.5lbs.
So they are not extra small.
What size would they need????


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> quote] .........When my girls do this choking the best way to stop them is to gently rub where the adams apple would be on their throats and talk calmley to them, this works well as they calm down and breath properly.


 Oh I have tried that, believe me, they say their are meds but I am not interested. It's very weird sometimes he goes awhile w/nothing and then he will do it several days in a row. Do you have any "pattern" like that? :?:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

collar for show, and a harness for walking....for chis or any dogs


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

toy little horse I keep meaning to ask you what does your siggy mean "dags" or is it sposed to be dogs ? just curious................lol


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> toy little horse I keep meaning to ask you what does your siggy mean "dags" or is it sposed to be dogs ? just curious................lol


.........oh Claire you do make me laugh, i was just reading toy little horses message and got to the end and again said to myself i will have to ask does it mean dags or does it mean dogs, lo and behold the next message is yours saying exactly the same thing as i have been thinking,lol :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

you know what they say Donna great minds..................


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> ozzysmom said:
> 
> 
> > toy little horse I keep meaning to ask you what does your siggy mean "dags" or is it sposed to be dogs ? just curious................lol
> ...


hahahhaa...its actually suppose to mean what its says....dags...its from the movie snatch....when the dog was barking and the man was like "yuh like dags?" and it was just real funny...if you know the movie you'll know what im talking about


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

I use the harnesses on all 3 of my girls. I have collars but dont use them.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I am going to use a harness because of the little neck. 
I just can't find one small enough!

I had collars on my other dogs but they were MUCH bigger.


----------



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

I always use harness when I walk Mocha and Beetle. They both wear a collar w/ a bell on it so I know where they're. And I'm lazy, I don't take off their collars when I walk them, so you'll see them wearing both the collar and the harness when they're out.


----------



## JJWC (Mar 10, 2004)

I mean they both wear a collar when they're at home. :wink:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah ive seen it , but he is actually saying dogs its just the irish accent ................lol i get it now :wave:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

lol i know....i love that show...its so funny


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

absolethe said:


> Puck wears a red-leather spiked collar for his tag at all times, in case he manages to escape or something, but I (nearly) always use a harness for walking him.
> I would simply use the harness, but I haven't found one with a good place for a tag...and it seems like it would be uncomfortable to wear all the time.


I agree---collar for tag I.D., harness for walking.


----------



## quikdog (May 16, 2004)

I put a collar on my chis when they are pups so they get used to a collar, but they usually do not wear a collar unless they are going away and I need to leash them. Most generally they go outside with me and the only time they stay outside is in their run. They do not stay in the run if I am away, I am too worried that someone will help themselves to one of my pets. Right now, Dora goes up to anyone and wants to be held. So everyone is in the house when I am gone...


----------



## JeepGirlTX (Jul 26, 2004)

absolethe said:


> Wow, I want to try out one of those step-in harnesses. That looks like it would be even better on Puck's neck than the wrap-around I have.


This is where I got Daisy's step-in harness: http://www.cetaceacorp.com/cgi-bin/...etail&category=Dog_And_Small_Animal_Harnesses

If you open this PDF file, it has the possible colors on page 2: http://www.cetaceacorp.com/pets/petcatalog.pdf

I got Daisy a harness, leash and collar (for her tags, not for walking) and they all match perfectly. They were relatively inexpensive also. AND, they make harnesses for ferrets, so you should be able to find one to fit even the littlest chi. The only thing I don't like is that their hardware is brass -- it's purely cosmetic, though -- I prefer silver-colored metals. I think they have steel available in larger sizes, but that does me no good.

I was pretty skeptical when I saw one online and it said, "Your dog can just step into it." It took a little getting used to (she kept trying to put her head through the loop because she had a regular H shaped harness before that), but now she really does step into it.


----------

